# New Build. PC components chosen.



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Ok, im starting to confuse myself so i thaught i would make this topic and List all the PC parts ive ordered/about to order.

*Case*
http://www.maplin.co.uk/module.aspx?ModuleNo=37416&doy=30m6 - Already Got

*Motherboard*
http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/specpage.html?MSI-K9NSP - Not Ordered yet. Not 100% sure i want this motherboard so please Post other options.

*CPU*
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-170-AM - Not ordered, But i most liklley will within 24 hours.

*RAM*
http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/prod...9kdWN0X292ZXJ2aWV3&product_uid=125287&_LOC=UK - Ordered two of these to make 1GB.

*GPU*
http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/114006 - Ordered. Cheap, but will do what i want it to do.

*Hard Drive*
http://www.yoyotech.co.uk/product_i...d=831&osCsid=d8c5962f68f93b43f2d9f67583380603 - Ordered and has arrived.

*PSU*
Yet to decide, but will be around a 600W ( Good brand too. )

Dont think ive missed anything, please post back what you think. :grin:


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RETAIL-AMD-AM...yZ131514QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Hi, the above is just an example of what to look for.........have a search for mobo/cpu bundles or barebones kits and you will sometimes find a peach.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Yeah ive had a look around for Combo Deals, but none were very good, Plus, Places like dabs,Ebuyer,Overclockers etc dont seem to do bundle Deals.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

http://www.xcase.co.uk/p/292544/bun...o-upgrades-asrock-vista-ready-mainboard-.html

http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/specpage.html?MBB-M2422

http://www.misco.co.uk/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=276451&sourceid=2012
:wave:


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Thanks Houndog, But the first 2 links come with RAM too. I could sell the RAM, but its still pretty £££.

The last link is good, but id never find the use for anything more than a 4400+ Ish ( if you know what i mean )

I have a look around google and see if there are any 4400+/4600+ Combo deals.


Thanks again, Your the only one who seems to reply :grin::grin:


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AMD-X2-Dual-C...yZ131514QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Need to add vat though.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AMD-AM2-4200-...yZ131514QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

“AnandTech presents the Gold Editors Choice for Best AM2 Motherboard to the ASUS M2N32-SLI Deluxe. The innovative 8-phase design with completely passive cooling works very well. The end result is an exceptionally stable motherboard and the best overclocker among the eight tested AM2 motherboards".

http://www.wired2fire.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=15048


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Can I ask why you are going with AMD? Intel has a much better selection og good motherboards and CPUs:
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MB-119-AB&groupid=701&catid=5&subcat=205
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MB-108-AB&groupid=701&catid=5&subcat=174

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-158-IN&groupid=701&catid=6&subcat=793


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

It doesnt 100% have to be AMD, i just fancied trying them out, and they seem to have some pretty good prices on the CPU's.

I know Intel have very fast CPU's and motherboards.

TheMatt, The motherboards you posted are well out of my budget of £70-£80 :grin:

Houndog, That Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe Socket AM2 Motherboard is very tempting. 



Ill wait to see on people's comments, If cheap Intel Motherboards/CPU's are posted, ill give it a good thaught 


Thanks again.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hawman......, I would agree with Matt, 100%
Better chipsets, better boards and better processors!

But I'll admit I'm biased in favour of Intel. Have been since Pentium 3.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I was biased against AMD, but that changed with the C2D. :chgrin:

If you can afford this board, go for it:
http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/129323

Then get the E6550 I posted, it is an awesome value with its 1333 MHz FSB.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Also, look at this PSU:
http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/114933/rb/0
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-063-AN&groupid=701&catid=123&subcat=103


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/6600-INTEL-CO...QQihZ018QQcategoryZ131531QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

I could probably push my Budget abit higher and get that Motherboard that 'TheMatt' Posted, But i still feel that i wouldnt see a huge performance increase with the E6550 to the 4600+x2. I know that benchmarks would differ, But i just want a rig that will run BF2, BF2142 and some of the newest games, and i know that the 4600+ Will do that perfect for alot cheaper.

Its also my First build, and i would HATE if i broke something while fitting it, Hense why Cheaper is better :laugh:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Breaking motherboards in half is actually not as easy as you think. :laugh:

Remember, for gaming a GPU upgrade will make much more of a difference than a CPU upgrade.

The Intel motherboard I chose is very high quality and will last you a very long time if you do proper maintenance. Even if you only go for an E6420, the major point of getting an Intel CPU is the better selection and quality of the boards.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Wouldnt i be better buying the £70 4400+, and a £70 motherboard, then use the cash i saved from going down the AMD Route (other than Intel), and buy another 6800XT? 

I think id like to try AMD out, i know Intel are stable etc, but they are just abit out of my price range. 



And yeah, i hope the motherboard is hard to break in half - Im just worrying about The Static Electricity ( even though i have an Anti-static wrist band  )

Thanks.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Frankly, the 6800XT is a terrible card - I would get rid it it ASAP (just for comparison, that card is actually weaker than a 6600GT). nVidia failed majorly with it.

You would be better off getting a 7900GS later on. Maybe even an 8600GTS.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

:laugh:

Ahwell. I basically got it because it was cheap as hell, any it will do me untill the Machine is up and running fine


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hawman, I think you may be better buying the £70 pair......but....if I was buying an SLI board, I'd want it to run both cards at 16x.
I'd even go for a lower dual-core processor to help finance it.

Here's the "CPU Charts".....
http://www.cpubenchmark.net/high_end_cpus.html
http://www23.tomshardware.com/cpu.html


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

So you bought them.........about time, I thought we were going to be here for months. lol hahahaha
Building a rig with every component chosen by yourself is a joy.
Especially when you first boot it up and it works!

Next stop....PSU
http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Yeah i think im going to stick with AMD. When i do play games, i dont want all the 'eye candy'. I just want something better than what i currently have :grin:

I too, would like both cards to run 16x in PCI-e, Mabye if i dropped down to a 4200+, and spend an extra £40odds on the motherboard.

ill have a look around ebuyer etc for motherboards that run 16x PCI-E with the two cards. 


:grin:


lol - Saw your EDIT houndog. Its the Graphics card i was talking about having :grin:

Its the Motherboard / CPU im having trouble with :4-dontkno Theres too big of a selection. I too think we are going to be here for a while lol


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Asus M2N32-SLi Deluxe Socket AM2/nForce 590/4xDDR2 800/PCI-E x16 /SATA II RAID/ATX 

And

AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ 2.2GHz/1MB Cache/2000MHz FSB/Socket AM2/D ual-Core/HyperTransport 

for £170 including shipping. I may be able to afford this ( need to check my bank account )

What you 'professionals' think?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you don't want the eye-candy, why are you going for 2 graphics cards? One good quality card should be enough, saving you money for other components and leaving the possibilty of adding a second card at a later date.

I upgraded to an AMD X2 4200+ when Intel Core2 prices were still quite high. Looking back, I wish I'd gone for the Intel, although the 4200 can easily be overclocked beyond 4600+ levels.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Remember the overall build quality of the board is also very important. The board I posted allows dual 8x operation (for dual 16x operation, you will need an nForce 590 or 680). But dual 8x operation will not show a noticable performance decrease except on cards like the 8800GTX and 8800Ultra.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

I feel that intel cost more than AMD do. The Price of AMD CPU's are pretty cheap compared to the Conroe's. Like i said, i dont want a super fast PC, i just want something that will run smooth, and play some up-to-date games ( I know this depends on the GPU too )

I see where koala is coming from, SLI or Not, Im not really fussed. SLI IMO is for the Extreme gamers that want Max settings/Max. Res. etc.


:grin:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

While AMD processors are better priced, Intel socket boards are better quality.

You are better off with a cheap E6320 and a quality board than a 4200+ and a cheap motherboard IMO.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

The MSI P6N SLI Platinum nForce 650i SLI Socket 775 eSATA 8 channel audio ATX motherboard would only cost £90.

that would leave me around £80 on the CPU ( if i was to go Intel ).


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

If you don't need the extra CPU or overclocking power, and you upgrade every 18-24 months, rather than every 3 months; although I personally prefer the E6550 as one of the best buys possible, you would be perfectly fine with the dual core AMD + boards.

It just depends on the need. Not everyone is die hard techno gadget savvy or into the plain numbers - infact very few of the world are. :grin:


----------

